# Worming question....



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It is time to do worming and this time I'm on my own. My friend who is a vet-assistant and who has done all the previous vaccines/worming for me in the past, is out of the country for the rest of the year at least. So here I am with a bottle of worming pills and no clue how to get them down the birds. I mean, I've given pills to dogs and cats, but never pigeons. Is it the same idea? You just hold the bird and put the pill at the back of the throat for them to swallow? Is there any bird that shouldn't be wormed, due to age/etc.? I just ordered vaccines from Foy's too so I will be doing that by myself when they get here, so I'm sure I'll have more questions about that. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Can you tell us what the medication is that you have for the worming? I would hesitate on certain birds, depending on which drug you are using. I would not use Panacur on pigeons, the Ivomec is better for pigeons. But I would hesitate on any bird that is in poor health, older-if in questionable health or youngsters. Always give garlic caps in those cases.

What size are the pills, & are they tablets or capsules? Caps I usually slick them down with Neem or olive oil to get them down easy.

I have gotten some pretty BIG capsules down my birds, the size of the Goodyear blimp. I also have gotten a few tablets down, if the tablets are a little big I cut them down. I hesitate to use oil on them incase it can break down and effect the potency of the tablet itself, as I use alfalfa tabs once in awhile.

You just encompass your hand around the birds head, use your thumb and index fingers to gently open the beak, put the capsule or pill over and behind the tongue, gently push to the back of throat (you can almost see it dissapear), and close beak to allow bird to swallow. Then gently rub in downward strokes just under the beak.

Gracie was a real challenge just to get her beak open, but she is coming along. I would let you practice on Skye as he is an easy one, he almost opens his beak when he sees me coming with his garlic capsule.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Can you tell us what the medication is that you have for the worming? I would hesitate on certain birds, depending on which drug you are using. I would not use Panacur on pigeons, the Ivomec is better for pigeons. But I would hesitate on any bird that is in poor health, older-if in questionable health or youngsters. Always give garlic caps in those cases.
> 
> What size are the pills, & are they tablets or capsules? Caps I usually slick them down with Neem or olive oil to get them down easy.
> 
> ...



Don't we ALL wish we had a "Skye!"  *sigh*


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Treesa, just getting to check this today. When I took in a bird from a lady in Santa Cruz, she brought me a bottle of "Wormout", it's a little bottle with tiny orange pills. Is that a good brand? I can't remember what my vet asst. friend gave them but I think they were yellow.....? I can't get ahold of her. I can get a different brand if you guys recommend one that is best.  Thanks for the tips too, and yes, I wish we all had a Skye!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi maryjane, 


I don't have a clue, but there is a worm-out gel for birds

http://www.birds2grow.com/prod-wormoutgel.html

Here is a worm-out pills for cats and dogs..does it look like this?

http://www.pets-megastore.com.au/index.php?cPath=165_161_190


Unless you have actually used this before, I would be very careful if this is for dogs and cats. Products for dogs and cats, are not necessarily safe for birds, but you probably know that already.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It is the same brand, but it says "All wormer tablets for pigeons" on the bottle. If there is a gel I would rather use that, I think! Thanks again.


----------

